# Transwoman Vandalizes Rape Crisis Center



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2019)

Real women usually don't do this.

*Vancouver Rape Relief centre vandalized, likely over restrictions for transgender people*

by Jonathan Szekeres and Lauren Boothby

Posted Aug 27, 2019 8:37 pm PDT

Last Updated Aug 28, 2019 at 8:09 pm PDT


Summary






Vancouver Rape Relief has been vandalized with violent messages






The vandalism is likely over the centre's decision to deny services to transgender women






A report has been filed with VPD

*Content warning: This story includes images with words that may be offensive or disturbing to some readers.*

VANCOUVER (NEWS 1130) — A shelter offering support services for battered women and rape victims has been vandalized twice in about two weeks, and a policy that denies services to transgender women is likely the reason why.

Hilla Kerner with the Vancouver Rape Relief and Women’s Shelter says about two weeks ago, a dead rat was found nailed to the door. Tuesday morning, staff found threats and angry messages scrawled on windows.

Graffiti on the building’s windows include messages like “Kill TERFS” and “TERFS go home you are not welcome.” TERF is an acronym for “trans-exclusionary radical feminism.”

The centre has been criticized for excluding transgender women from its services, including peer-to-peer counselling and shelters.

*RELATED: Trans activists concerned with Vancouver Rape Relief getting public funds*
Kerner says her organization is being targeted for that policy, saying those services are only for women who were born female.

“It’s a very controversial position in Vancouver and it’s totally okay for people to disagree and not to support our position, but to make those kinds of threats is appalling,” she says.

“Often our members will be targeted. People are expressing their disapproval of us, but we haven’t faced such unacceptable threats until now.”

The centre has filed a report with Vancouver police, and officers have suggested putting up cameras to deter vandalism.
_*

Earlier this year, the City of Vancouver stripped the shelter of its funding because of policies that have been widely condemned by transgender advocates as discriminatory.*_


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 2, 2022)

Wow


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Aug 2, 2022)

Ridiculous, smh.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 3, 2022)

I hope this person is caught and convicted.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 3, 2022)

Sharpened said:


> “Often our members will be targeted. People are expressing their disapproval of us, but we haven’t faced such unacceptable threats until now.”
> 
> *The centre has filed a report with Vancouver police, and officers have suggested putting up cameras to deter vandalism.
> *
> ...



Yeah, they definitely need those cameras.  Sadly, the person that did this probably feels vindicated and don't realize how much harm they caused.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Aug 3, 2022)

This is the behavior of men. So are we ready to tell the truth yet?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 3, 2022)

Disclaimer: I didn't read this thread. I think my little one hit it on accident  to open it when I saw the last post. Read the title then decided to post.



Gin&Tonic said:


> This is the behavior of men. So are we ready to tell the truth yet?



Any argument other than this group suffers from severe mental illness and a reprobate mind is pointless.    Normalizing the dysfunction of mental illness IS NEITHER HELPFUL NOR FUNCTIONAL. For as long as people pretend that sin doesn’t yield dysfunction they can pretend  tragic outcomes aren’t predictable.  That doesn’t prevent tragic outcomes from being escaped though.    This is  old school sin and every day dysfunction showing it how efficiently it applies itself. The further society gets from morals the more terrible things become. Heartbreaking how far hurt, pain, abuse, sin, and dysfunction reaches. Now let me get my spirit up outta here. My heart truly goes out the the victims...but how far things have gotten away from good disgusts me. The only thing that makes this make sense is recognizing it as the evil it is built from.


----------



## nysister (Aug 4, 2022)

Men acting like men again.

And this is why many people are tired of this. 

Be whoever you want to be, leave other people alone. Isn't that what they want?


----------

